# "bleedin armadilla"



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so, i have a new and challenging project at work. you guessed it, its to make a bleeding armadillo cake. can anyone help me with tips, recipes, or a website?


thanks!!!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://www.cakesuite.com/portfolio/i...ionid=6&page=1

The best.........
http://www.cakesuite.com/whatsnew/

Oh.and this one also, same pastry chef.............momo


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, CapeChef.

I have done a few of these, as you can see Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks! i made the body at work today! its comming along great...


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Cool. I hope we see pics!


----------



## kevinvilla (Dec 7, 2005)

I checked the links and did a google search, and I still don't understand- what exactly is a bleeding armadillo cake?


----------



## cakescraps (Oct 2, 2005)

Have you ever seen the movie "Steel Magnolias"? They had a groom's cake that was an armadillo. A "bleedin armadilla" is just red devil's food cake in the shape of an armadillo. And when it is cut, it looks like it is bleeding due to the red devil's food cake. Here is a link to the cake that jessiquina posted http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16156


----------

